# Where the FUCKKKK do I find a serm specifically nolvadex



## slade777 (Jul 6, 2012)

I need to find nolvadex but I want to know a legit site to get it at


----------



## rage racing (Jul 6, 2012)

IBTL


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 6, 2012)

slade777 said:


> I need to find nolvadex but I want to know a legit site to get it at


----------



## teezhay (Jul 6, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, why nolvadex?


----------



## squigader (Jul 6, 2012)

Get aromasin instead, unless you have problems specifically related to gyno. Use the sponsors (there a huge sponsors forum), or what heavy recommended above. It would be nice if you told us what you were trying to accomplish with the nolva btw.


----------



## slade777 (Jul 6, 2012)

I am doing a methadrol stack and I am going to use nolvadex for pct and during cycle specificaly for gyno since gyno is a common side effect of methadrol. Also if I get liquid tamox from "CEM" then how would I measure the dosage because it doesn't say on the site (I DONT THINK)  how to measure the dosage or what the dosage should be?


----------



## tinyshrek (Jul 6, 2012)

Chemone brother just got bloods done. Estradiol 29.2 on 750mg SUS, 500 deca using 1.25 mg letro eod. Best research company around, used there t3, dex, extremestane, and Clen. All great 


- SHREK


----------



## teezhay (Jul 6, 2012)

slade777 said:


> I am doing a methadrol stack and I am going to use nolvadex for pct and during cycle specificaly for gyno since gyno is a common side effect of methadrol. Also if I get liquid tamox from "CEM" then how would I measure the dosage because it doesn't say on the site (I DONT THINK)  how to measure the dosage or what the dosage should be?



It's my understanding that Methadrol aromatizes minimally, and causes virtually no problems associated with elevated estradiol. May as well save the money you'd normally spend on nolvadex for a couple of bottles of clomid and aromasin for PCT.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jul 7, 2012)

Why not just order the real deal from a source ?


----------



## tinyshrek (Jul 7, 2012)

Because 75% of them have been fake


- SHREK


----------



## tballz (Jul 7, 2012)

slade777 said:


> I am doing a methadrol stack and I am going to use nolvadex for pct and during cycle specificaly for gyno since gyno is a common side effect of methadrol. Also if I get liquid tamox from "CEM" then how would I measure the dosage because it doesn't say on the site (I DONT THINK)  how to measure the dosage or what the dosage should be?


CEM's tamox is dosed at 20mg/ml.  They give you a 1ml syringe so that full is 20mg of tamox.  


aminoman74 said:


> Why not just order the real deal from a source ?


CEM Product's Liquid Tamox is the real deal.


----------



## slade777 (Jul 7, 2012)

Syringe???????????????????????? so I have to inject it?


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 7, 2012)

teezhay said:


> It's my understanding that Methadrol aromatizes minimally, and causes virtually no problems associated with elevated estradiol. May as well save the money you'd normally spend on nolvadex for a couple of bottles of clomid and aromasin for PCT.



Several aas compounds and designers may cause gyno without aromatization. I would keep Nolva on hand during any intake of Superdrol.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 7, 2012)

slade777 said:


> Syringe???????????????????????? so I have to inject it?



You take it orally.

...

If you're a research animal, of course.


----------

